# My FirstFirst



## KYTURKEY (Feb 27, 2016)

Well, I've been working on this call for a while. It's my first completely finished call. It is yellowheart over butternut in a long box style. Don't see many box calls on here. Thanks for the look. 

Patrick

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2016)

That drop dead gorgeous. I hope to build a box call before too long.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Feb 27, 2016)

This is probably the 4th or 5th one I've built, but none of them have made it to this point, for one reason or another.


----------



## jbowers (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks real good, that is something I want to try myself soon. How's she sound


----------



## KYTURKEY (Feb 27, 2016)

Sound is decent. Far from being perfect. I will hunt with it this season, but I can get better sound next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 27, 2016)

KYTURKEY said:


> Sound is decent. Far from being perfect. I will hunt with it this season, but I can get better sound next time.


I thought I was going to hunt with it this spring...


----------



## KYTURKEY (Feb 27, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I thought I was going to hunt with it this spring...



I'm far far away from letting one leave my shop. Lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 27, 2016)

KYTURKEY said:


> I'm far far away from letting one leave my shop. Lol


You got turkeys in there then? Cause you can't even hunt with it if you're not letting it leave the shop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Feb 27, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You got turkeys in there then? Cause you can't even hunt with it if you're not letting it leave the shop



Haha. You know what I mean. Lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks like a h3ll of a start for the first one. Your setting the bar for yourself. looks Good.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nice looking call.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## bluedot (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice call it is good to see a box call.


----------

